# Capture Mouse click and execute VBA in PowerPoint 2007



## sous2817 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I'm trying to unhide an image after a set animation takes place in a slide.  I think I have some reliable code to count when a click happens:


```
Sub SlideShowNextClick(ByVal Wn As SlideShowWindow, ByVal nEffect As Effect)
MsgBox SlideShowWindows(1).View.GetClickIndex
End Sub
```

The problem is, the SlideShowNextClick event isn't firing at all.  Is there some fancy way to fire off code in PowerPoint?  I know I can attach code to a shape, but that's not what I'm looking for...any help with how to fire code when the slide is clicked would be great.


----------



## podavenna (Jun 23, 2014)

sous2817 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to unhide an image after a set animation takes place in a slide.  I think I have some reliable code to count when a click happens:
> 
> ...



Hi sous,

I have the same issue, but I am working on Office 2007, VSTO 3.0 and Visual Studio 2010. When I try to run Microsoft Powerpoint 2007 in Debug Mode, and have got breakpoints in Application_SlideShowNextClick event, it isn't getting fired at all. Have you found a fix or still is it buggy? Is there any way to fire that event?

Cheers,
podaVenna!


----------



## sous2817 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sorry, I've long since abandoned this.  I'm not even sure I remember the context of my problem, so I won't be too much help...


----------

